

Show HN: 66 combinations of website Easter eggs, choose your destiny. - niftylettuce
http://eastereggin.com

======
markbao
This is so well done.

~~~
niftylettuce
Thanks Mark! \o

------
AdamTReineke
Try it in Chrome if you're having problems.

------
devicenull
Including arbitrary remote javascript on your page? What could possibly go
wrong!

~~~
niftylettuce
All plugins are hosted on our server and maintained in the open source git
repo. We have a subdomain CDN using mod_alias right now, so in case many sites
use this we can easily switch to S3 or another CDN to balance load and serve
the eggs unscrambled (ha!). I mean, why wouldn't you want a unicorn plotting
rainbows all over your page?

------
niftylettuce
in case you're having trouble with Harmony BG, here is an easy pattern to
follow (<http://i.imgur.com/X6VZq.png>) -- wait a second when you start and
end

------
cr4zy
looks like it might be doubling the first letter in 'type something' after
using one credit. this is awesome btw.

------
niftylettuce
hint: run out of credits?

